# Anxiety.. (Completely unrelated to hedgehogs)



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

I guess I've just been having a lot of trouble with this lately and I thought I'd rant to some people who I like..  
I'm eighteen and I've been diagnosed with panic disorder and generalized anxiety disorder for about four years. Lately I've been sooo miserable, feeling sick all the time, and unable to sleep because of panic attacks and anxiety. I want to scream! Every time I have an exam in college it's like I become physically ill because I have so much anxiety/panic over it. I had three exams this week and right now I feel absolutely horrendous.

To bring it back to hedgehogs, snuggling with baby Rocko does appear to alleviate these symptoms. :lol: 

Thank you for listening to my rant even though it's the most off topic thing ever. :roll:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww, I know how you feel. *hugs* Though I'm more suffering from depression, but I also have anxiety meds. And college sucks for stuff like that. When I leave my exams, my entire body is shaking and trembling. 

Having pets really does help. And cuddling with my boy always makes me feel better. Spending time with my animals has helped me greatly, (and honestly...) especially my horse. It's nice to just get away from the same environment, breathe in some fresh air, and all my worries just go poof when I'm at the barn.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. No official diagnosis though. Sometimes I have trouble just convincing myself that I need to get out of bed and deal with the world. I can't help but think about and worry about everything that may or may not happen even if it is decades away. Of more immediate concern is how I'm going to get my assignments done for University. (GRRRR. Stupid english essay due in a week that I haven't started. :shock 

I try to remind myself that there are certain things I can do nothing about. I often tell myself "It's not time to worry yet" although it doesn't help much saying it to myself gives me something to focus on. The worst part is not feeling in control of myself. The shaking and trouble breathing really scare me sometimes. And I'm really good at getting myself worked up. 

Pets are great. My budgies come and chirp at me and are so happy just to sit with me and eat my hair. And my furry little mice come running over whenever I call them they crawl right onto my hand and let me pet them and snuggle them. Then of course there is Quigley who is willing to distract me with all of his trouble making antics. Just last night in fact he decided that I just smelt so good he had to have a taste and proceeded to lick and nip at my collar bone. Every time I tried to move him he'd puff up his quills so he poked me if I tried to pick him up and crawl right back up to lick away at me. :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your panic attacks. Someone very close to me has them and initially was diagnosed with depression. She is doing much better now that they have her on medication more directed towards the panic she experiences. Extreme situations can still tip her over the edge but her day to day life is no longer so scary. I hope they can find a medication that works for you, it can be life-changing, although trying to find that dose and type can be **** with all the side-effects of each one until they find the right one.

I saw on tv where a lady with panic attacks was able to get a service dog that she could take everywhere. Maybe its possible to have a service-hedgie? I don't know all the rules about service animals. At the end of the show the lady gave up her dog to someone else because she had progressed so far with treatment and wanted someone else to have the dog to help them. I think that would have been so difficult to do after bonding with the dog. 

Ok sorry that's off topic a bit, I ramble.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't have a diagnosed separation anxiety disorder, but you can have a service animal (hedgie). I registered Inky as one with NSAR before I went to the CO show. I can provide pictures/information for anyone interested. He flew free with me in cabin. I also have links with some of your rights as to having a service animal.

Someone on Hedgehog_Help posted a link recently about a person getting kicked out of a mall for having his service ferret with him. I'll get the link, there was an important paragraph at the bottom about possibly making rules as to what animals can and cannot be SAs.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope you can find something that helps you reduce your stress and anxiety. I've been having depression/anxiety issues since I was 10, and was officially diagnosed at 14. All through my life it's been my pets who have made the biggest difference for me, no matter what they always make me feel better. It's too bad you can't take a pet to an exam, being able to pat a hedgie might help keep the pressure from getting to be too much. ^_^

~Katie


----------

